# How much RAW diet to feed my GSD



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok. So if I decide to go raw which I'm debating but not 100% sure. I get so confused over how much to feed of what and when. 

We have an 18 month old neutered GSD who weighs 91lb as of Monday. He is moderate exercise. We take him for 15/30 min walk or ball throw in the morning, sometimes 15/20 min ball throw around lunch and he he gets a full hour or more of a brisk paced walk at nights.

Any and all info on how to feed him, quantity, materials I would need, what others give there dogs for meals, etc. would be amazing.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

www.rawdogranch.com

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2019562


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks David Winners!! Really appreciate it.


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Yikes!!!! 2lb a day. That might bankrupt me lol


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GSD Owner in Training :-) said:


> Yikes!!!! 2lb a day. That might bankrupt me lol


not anymore than good kibble would. chicken is pretty cheap.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It currently costs me $1 / pound for whole chickens. $60 / month isn't out of line with the cost of kibble. 

I'm meeting 3 farmers at the market this Saturday to discuss buying their older laying hens. I bet it is half that price. It will be cheaper to feed raw than kibble.


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

True. Just gotta get the good deals. Do you guys use a scale to measure all of the meats and bones on?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I use a digital kitchen scale. With a big glass bowl on top.


----------



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Any suggestions on good brands of scales? As well as do you use any supliments? A lot of people mention using a daily vitamin as well as salmon oil?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Digital scales are fairly inexpensive. I would check Amazon.com for something with good reviews. 

I supplement with FEEDSentials, Shemp-Oil, Phyt'n Chance, Power of 3 E's, and Sunday Sundae from www.carmspack.com , and Springtime garlic for flea control.


----------

